

Find All The Broadband Options At Any Street Address - arjunlall
http://www.broadbandmap.gov/

======
russell_h
This thing is so broken its not even funny. I tried it when it first came out
and not a single one of the wired providers it listed will actually serve my
address. The two that actually do serve my address weren't mentioned anywhere.
Now when I search my address it doesn't show anything at all.

I'm glad we spent $200 million on that.

~~~
joeybaker
It gets the providers right, but completely and utterly misses on the speed
estimations.

~~~
Natsu
I believe it goes by maximum advertised speeds.

As you might imagine, there are plenty of reasons why that would be out of
touch with reality.

------
neilbowers
Any street address in the US.

------
dhyasama
I'm in Manhattan (so a rather large city) and use Time Warner which isn't
listed for my address. My anecdotal evidence aside, this really cost $200
million? I'm pretty cynical, but there must be more to it.

------
arjunlall
Really useful when searching for office space or apartments. I can recall many
friends who get a great lease on an office only to find they have really slow
internet available for their startup.

~~~
zmblum


------
ANH
This is practically useless for my semi-rural location. The listed speeds are
so wrong it's hilarious. Yes, Verizon is a service provider here, but the only
option is Mobile Broadband which peaks at about 1.3Mbps on a good day. The
site makes it look like everyone out here has FiOS.

And they broke the back button when you navigate to the 'Engage' page.

Edit: And I'm really trying to find a way to confirm or refute the info, but I
see no 'yes' or 'no' icons it claims are there.

------
pyre
At my address it finds me several companies that are only offer business
solutions with a choice of T-1/OC48/etc. Not exactly consumer broadband...

I like how the redirect to some of the providers' sites is a redirect to
<http://>, even for big names like Comcast. If it does have a site, it's a
redirect to e.g. <http://http://example.com>

------
ajays
For me: Advertised Speeds Above 3 Mbps Data as of: 6/30/10 Comcast Corporation
100 Mbps - 1 Gbps

Advertised Speeds Above 768 Kbps and Below 3 Mbps Data as of: 6/30/10 AT&T
Inc. 1.5 - 3 Mbps

Firstly, I don't think Comcast will give Gbps speeds anytime soon. Secondly: I
get close to 6Mbps from ATT. Thirdly: data is from 6/30/10 ? Did somebody like
physically walk the data over from SF to DC ?

------
draebek
Seriously, we're going to report AT&T and Verizon "mobile data," seemingly at
their maximum published speeds (i.e. impressive marketing numbers)? It would
be a sad day when I have to resort to a data card from either of these
providers--with their latency, data caps, and limited coverage--as my main
source of "broadband."

------
aidenn0
It shows the right wired providers, but the max up/down rate is low for Cox),
and Verizon DSL shows 50-100Mbps; I don't know _anyone_ who gets 50Mbps on the
highest plan here, and the lowest plan is like 768kbps.

------
shmulkey18
We're from the government and we're here to help!

No results in Chrome at all for my area, which is served by Comcast. I wonder
how much taxpayer money was dumped down this particular rat hole.

------
harold
This data is not accurate, at least for me.

After calling AT&T and Verizon just now (both listed) they tell me I can't
subscribe because they don't offer service here.

------
whatusername
Or in Australia (for any Landline phone number): <http://bc.whirlpool.net.au/>

------
whalesalad
Uhh...? <http://grab.by/98T3>

Totally broken.

~~~
colanderman
That site doesn't work at all in Opera. I haven't had that happen in years.
(At least the ads show up...)

------
forcer
something similar what my startup does in UK -
[http://www.broadbandspeedchecker.co.uk/broadband_speed_in_my...](http://www.broadbandspeedchecker.co.uk/broadband_speed_in_my_area.aspx)

------
cema
What, another example of lavishly founded government service?

I would understand the value of something like this in a poor or enterprise-
unfriendly country. But in the US? If it has been funded with taxpayers'
money, I say it's a waste.

------
pitdesi
It suggests I get satellite broadband. For my apartment in downtown Chicago.
Government!

